# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Calcul de PGCD

## mahdi789

Salut

J'ai fait un programme qui fait le calcul du PGCD en utilisant l'approche FSM+D
mais le programme sexcute et le calcul du PGCD de deux entiers n'est pas correct.

SVP j'ai besoin d'aide pour faire fonctionner ce programme et merci d'avance.


```

```

----------

